# Accountant in Cyprus?



## oliverberg (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi There.
We have just registered a company in Cyprus , and looking for any advice on decent Accountancy firms for annual accounting, auditing ,and corporate tax filing in Cyprus. Please feel free to indicate a rough estimate of annual costs demanded for these services.
cheers,

Oli.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

oliverberg said:


> Hi There.
> We have just registered a company in Cyprus , and looking for any advice on decent Accountancy firms for annual accounting, auditing ,and corporate tax filing in Cyprus. Please feel free to indicate a rough estimate of annual costs demanded for these services.
> cheers,
> 
> Oli.


I cannot give the name of any as our accountant isnt taking on any more clients but I will private message you with one that I would recommend you do not use any circumstances. 

Veronica


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

Veronica said:


> I cannot give the name of any as our accountant isnt taking on any more clients but I will private message you with one that I would recommend you do not use any circumstances.
> 
> Veronica


Hi Veronica!

Can you also please PM me because we now have contact with some different ones to create our Ltd and take care of the accounting and tax stuff

Anders


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi Veronica!
> 
> Can you also please PM me because we now have contact with some different ones to create our Ltd and take care of the accounting and tax stuff
> 
> Anders


Anders, You know that they announced that you can register a ltd on line now right? Not sure if it's actually working and what it entails.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

We are in contact with Focus Business services that was recommended to me by Cyprus bank. Sofar the contacts have been very pleasent but we have to see in future. 

Anyhow I would not register myself online. Its so much that must be correct and for quite a small cost you get professional help with it. 

But I am also sure that there is the same fraud attempts as in the builing market. It seems that all things that can bring an income also attracts crooks like flies to suger

I contacted the bank for advice and I hope this will show to be a good way to avoid traps


----------



## oliverberg (Jan 29, 2011)

Veronica said:


> I cannot give the name of any as our accountant isnt taking on any more clients but I will private message you with one that I would recommend you do not use any circumstances.
> 
> Veronica


thanks for the warning.. in the meantime if you hear of any decent one , please let me know.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

oliverberg said:


> thanks for the warning.. in the meantime if you hear of any decent one , please let me know.


Where are you based in Cyprus?


----------



## oliverberg (Jan 29, 2011)

Toxan said:


> Where are you based in Cyprus?


we're not. we re based in greece at the moment, so the location of the accounting firm is not important.


----------



## Savvas (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi 

If you want i can give you the name of my accountant.

I am living in romania now and he is dealing with my Cyprus company. 

He is based in cyprus and he really knows what he is doing


----------



## hmacdonald (May 6, 2013)

Hi Savvas, 
Please could you send me or post details of the accountant you talk about.
Would be great. Thanks


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi - i too am in the process of registering a company in Cyprus, but after advice given on here, because of my profit / turnover, took the advice given on here and through further research not to register as a Ltd company and for VAT.

(focus buisness was going to do that for me, even tho they know my figures, still were happy for me to pay them over 3000 euros for thier services) so now going to set up as a sole trader.

again i would be interested in PM any good accountants - perefably one i can visit when i am on my recce visit in August. ALSO any that through personal exerience to stay away from.

All these people setting up buisnesses - who says Cyprus is doomed ? lol.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

thejohn32 said:


> All these people setting up buisnesses - who says Cyprus is doomed ? lol.



It will be if these aren't real businesses and are just Financial Advisors, Motivational Speakers, Multi-level crap peddlers, Betterware and Get Rich Quick schemes!!!



Pete


----------



## Savvas (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi hmacdonald

See the attachment for his communication details.

You can sent him an email with all your questions.


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Savvas said:


> Hi hmacdonald
> 
> See the attachment for his communication details.
> 
> You can sent him an email with all your questions.


Hi Savvas

Quick question - is that accountant in Paphos ?


----------



## Savvas (Feb 20, 2013)

No

He is based in Nicosia


----------



## Renos (May 10, 2013)

Hi Oli,

There is a site called AtYourService (com cy) where you can request quotes, and many Accounting Firms all over Cyprus will give you their offer.

Each one has a Profile, which displays their full rating and review history.

I think its the best way to find Professionals in Cyprus.


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Renos said:


> Hi Oli,
> 
> There is a site called AtYourService (com cy) where you can request quotes, and many Accounting Firms all over Cyprus will give you their offer.
> 
> ...



Thank you 

I will try that

After all the good advice i got on here reference not needing to set up a Ltd company or apply for VAT because my turn over will not be alot here is the reply i got when i asked the question to *Focus Buisness Services*

that was the company that would have charged me over 3000 Euro if i had not seeked further advice and done more research/


Dear John 

Thank you for your email.

Further to your email correspondence below, kindly see my comments below in red and capitals: 
Thank you for the invoice payment request, before I transfer the payment to your bank I still have a few un answered questions if you could please. 

As I am not coming to Cyprus or starting the business until November this year, I do not want to pay for the first years’ service from your company, but not use it for half the year. Can I have your services start in November? There for would you like me to defer payment until November? - PLEASE NOTE THAT OUR ANNUAL SERVICES START FROM THE DATE OF INCORPORATION OF THE COMPANY AND COVERING 1 YEAR (FOR EXAMPLE NOVEMBER 2013 UNTIL NOVEMBER 2014). IT’S OUR COMPANY’S POLICY THE ANNUAL FEES ARE PAID UP FRONT.

As a small company, with projected turnaround of 10,000 Euro am I better to be a Ltd Company or a Sole Trader. – LTD COMPANY 

Am I better to register for VAT or not? – IS ADVISABLE TO REGISTER FOR VAT

Remain at your disposal for any further clarification.

Faithfully Yours

Despo Efstathiou

Corporate Services Administrator


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

A disgraceful response and I'm glad you have been able to avoid a severe waste of money now and in the future and probably a poor quality service.

Pete


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Renos said:


> Hi Oli,
> 
> There is a site called AtYourService (com cy) where you can request quotes, and many Accounting Firms all over Cyprus will give you their offer.
> 
> ...




I tried to fill in the form on this but you need a Cypriot phone number, it wont let you go any further without one


----------



## Renos (May 10, 2013)

thejohn32 said:


> I tried to fill in the form on this but you need a Cypriot phone number, it wont let you go any further without one


You can enter a random phone number - all of the communication is done via email


----------

